# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour Huế Thưởng Thức Đặc Sản

## ductrung

Chương trình tham tìm hiểu, văn hóa
ĐÀ NẴNG – HUẾ - ĐÀ NẴNG
( Phương tiện đi & về bằng Ôtô, Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm) 

Ngày 01:
07h30: Xe và HDV đón khách tại điểm hẹn, đưa quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại Đà Nẵng ( Mỳ Quảng A1)
8h00: Đoàn khởi hàng đi Huế. Chinh phục đèo Hải Vân Ngay trên đỉnh đèo, Qúy khách sẽ thấy dấu vết tiền nhân vẫn còn để lại: những cửa đèo và thành lũy đắp ngang. Cửa trông về phủ Thừa Thiên đề ba chữ “Hải Vân Quan”, cửa trông xuống Quảng Nam đề “Thiên hạ đệ nhất hùng quan” (đây là từ đề tặng của vua Lê Thánh Tôn khi dừng chân ngắm cảnh nơi này).
9h00: Qúy khách sẽ dừng chân tại đỉnh Đèo ngắm toàn cảnh núi sông Đất Quảng. 
11h00: Đến Huế nhận phòng ổn định, dùng bữa trưa tại  nhà hàng.Về phòng nghỉ ngơi.
14h00: Xe và HDV sẽ đưa Qúy khách tham quan Đại Nội Huế ( Hoàng cung của 13 đời vua triều Nguyễn) với Thế Miếu, Thư Viện, Hiển Lâm Các, Điện Thái Hoà, Cửu Đỉnh, Ngọ Môn… viếng  chùa Thiên Mụ ngôi chùa gắn liền với văn hóa và lịch sử  Huế. 
18h30: Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hang.
19h30: ( giờ có thể thay đổi sớm hơn hoặc trẻ hơn) Đoàn xuống thuyền rồng nghe Ca Huế trên dòng Hương Giang thơ mộng ( chi phí tự quý khách tự túc) Nghỉ đêm tại Huế.

Ngày 02: 
Sáng:
6h30: Dùng điểm tâm sáng, Xe và HDV sẽ đưa quý khách tham quan Lăng Khải Định (còn gọi là Ứng Lăng) là lăng mộ của vua Khải Định (1885-1925), vị vua thứ 12 của triều Nguyễn, toạ lạc trên triền núi Châu Chữ (còn gọi là Châu Ê) bên ngoài kinh thành Huế.
- Tham quan Lăng Tự Đức là một trong những công trình đẹp nhất của kiến trúc thời Nguyễn. Ông vua thi sĩ Tự Đức (1848-1883) đã chọn cho mình một nơi yên nghỉ xứng đáng với ngôi vị của mình, phù hợp với sở thích và nguyện vọng của con người có học vấn uyên thâm và lãng tử bậc nhất trong hàng vua chúa nhà Nguyễn.
- Tham Lăng Minh Mạng còn gọi là Hiếu lăng (do vua Thiệu Trị cho xây dựng), nằm trên núi Cẩm Khê, 
12h00: Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng ( Đặc Sản Huế). Trả phòng khách sạn.

Chiều: 
- Tham quan mua sắm tại chợ Đông Ba với các đặc sản xứ Huế
- Khởi hàng về Đà Nẵng. Dùng bữa tối tại Trạm dừng Hải Vân, ngắm cảnh đêm Đà Nẵng
- Đưa khách về điểm đón ban đầu, chào tạm biệt, Kết thúc chương trình.

* Bao gồm các dịch vụ :
- Xe 16 chỗ phục vụ theo chương trình.    
- Hướng Dẫn Viên suốt tuyến.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình ( 4 chính, 2 phụ)
- Phí điều hành, tổ chức
- Vé tham quan các tuyến điểm (3 Lăng, 1 chùa, Đại Nội)
- Khách 3 sao, có hồ bơi, ( ngủ phòng 2 người)
- Phục vụ khăn nước trên xe. 
- Bảo hiểm du lịch.

* Không bao gồm : 
- Các chi phí cá nhân. VAT

* Ghi chú :
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm đầy đủ các thông tin cá nhân, điện thoại liên lạc.
- Trẻ em từ 1 đến 5 tuổi miễn phí( ăn chung với bố mẹ), 6 đến 11 tính ½ suất ăn( ăn riêng +vé  
  cáp treo) , 12 tuổi trở lên tính như người lớn.    

Giá áp dụng cho đoàn 10 khách trở lên: 1.150.000vnđ/khách

*CHI TIẾT ĐẶT TOUR DU LỊCH XIN VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ
CÔNG TY DU LICH ĐÀ NẴNG XANH - DANATOURIST*
Add: Lô 25K9 Khu Đại Địa Bảo, Sơn Trà, Đà Nẵng
Tel: (+84 511) 247.5555 – Fax: (+84 511) 3.917.854
Hp: Mr Trung ; 0974.818106  - 0904.14.30.14
Web: www.danangxanh.com - www.danatourist.com
Email: danatourist.info@gmail.com


*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại* tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue* Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào* _du lịch Huế__ - du lich hue_

----------

